# Work i did



## Christian (May 16, 2016)

Hi @all, 

im Christian and started to draw and tried out some charcoal and sanguine. Im new in drawing and just used some templates. I hope i can intercommunicate with people here around, improve my skills or have a fun time. 

Schöne Grüße
Christian


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Welcome Christian nice work!


----------



## Christian (May 16, 2016)

@meli

Thank you  
And im very impressed by yours. =)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Great work Christian. Welcome!


----------



## Christian (May 16, 2016)

Thank you, Sarah...your portraits are amazing


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

That's impressive work love it.


----------



## Christian (May 16, 2016)

Hi kpnuts, 

thank you for your comment and that you like my work.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Your technique is excellent.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Christian. Your drawings are very good. Hope you enjoy our little artist community.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome! Love the drawings and look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

wilkommen im forum! sind beide gut geworden 


beste grüsse


----------

